# Fair Rental Promotions(Pitts or Philly or any city really)



## Steve412 (Oct 14, 2019)

From what I’ve read Uber takes away your con trips and quests and gives you a special Fair promotion. I’ve had my Fair rental for more than 1 full week and now there is no promotion showing for Monday. Is this market specific? I drive in Pittsburgh if it matters. 

Does anyone have a screenshot of their promo?


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

Every city is different. Check your local market.


----------



## Babyboomer1 (Oct 14, 2019)

I'm afraid to rent from anywhere Uber or other as there's a deposit and my learning curve


----------



## Steve412 (Oct 14, 2019)

Probably a market specific question as to how hard it might be to make if “worth it”. It’s fairly easy to break 200$ in a day on the rate table where I work. But other places not so much I’d assume.


----------



## Life is Short ~ Enjoy it (Oct 19, 2019)

Steve412 said:


> Probably a market specific question as to how hard it might be to make if "worth it". It's fairly easy to break 200$ in a day on the rate table where I work. But other places not so much I'd assume.


$200 a day @ $10 a hour you'll be a zombie ?‍♀ after a week


----------



## Life is Short ~ Enjoy it (Oct 19, 2019)

Babyboomer1 said:


> I'm afraid to rent from anywhere Uber or other as there's a deposit and my learning curve


Afraid ? just wait till you have uber express pools for $3 the fun is just a signature away


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Life is Short ~ Enjoy it said:


> $200 a day @ $10 a hour you'll be a zombie ?‍♀ after a week


somw places don't even average $10 an hour.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I'm on Fair and Uber gives exactly the same weekly incentives for 90/105 rides as Hertz in Colorado Springs/Denver markets. 6 posts in and no one has yet posted a screenshot? Here you go:


----------



## Steve412 (Oct 14, 2019)

Thanks. Either there’s no incentive in my market or my account is borked. Keep contacting support about it(predictably useless). I assume that just popped up one day?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I switched from a Hertz rental to a Fair lease. The incentives didn't change when the week rolled over. Incentives only show up for your first _full_ week on the platform. If you are more than 10 days into your rental/lease, contact support for whatever it's worth, I guess. Markets differ, obviously.


----------



## Steve412 (Oct 14, 2019)

I’m almost a full month into my first rental period. I still get quest/CONS trips but tbh those incentives don’t typically pay out all that well. I’d rather have a week long quest like that. I’ve been doing this for 2.5 years and my car has been in the shop for a prolonged amount of time(hence the need for a rental option)


----------



## Life is Short ~ Enjoy it (Oct 19, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> I'm on Fair and Uber gives exactly the same weekly incentives for 90/105 rides as Hertz in Colorado Springs/Denver markets. 6 posts in and no one has yet posted a screenshot? Here you go:
> 
> View attachment 371859


90 rides recently got you $185 
Uber homeless rates kick in next week
90 rides will take you 60 hours 
Start a side hustle 
Uber Can't Last


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I don't do Uber for the bonuses but when they are on the table I'll take them. For car rentals you are not making a good choice by _not_ doing it full time, so what is the real difference between 60 or 90 rides when I need to make the money anyway. 90 rides takes me 45 online hours typically. Your market is different.

When it isn't worth doing financially and for other reasons I won't do it anymore.


----------



## Life is Short ~ Enjoy it (Oct 19, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> I don't do Uber for the bonuses but when they are on the table I'll take them. For car rentals you are not making a good choice by _not_ doing it full time, so what is the real difference between 60 or 90 rides when I need to make the money anyway. 90 rides takes me 45 online hours typically. Your market is different.
> 
> When it isn't worth doing financially and for other reasons I won't do it anymore.


45 rides 2 rides per hour 
Uber is a tuff gig 
All respect to every driver


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I am at 2.2 rides per hour this week with almost zero waiting time on the app, meaning my average ride length is decently long. 

Tough gig for some, no doubt, but I find it easy. When I feel like not doing it full-time I won’t. The rental actually gives me financial discipline since I know my costs more accurately than if I owned a depreciating asset.


----------



## Life is Short ~ Enjoy it (Oct 19, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> I am at 2.2 rides per hour this week with almost zero waiting time on the app, meaning my average ride length is decently long.
> 
> Tough gig for some, no doubt, but I find it easy. When I feel like not doing it full-time I won't. The rental actually gives me financial discipline since I know my costs more accurately than if I owned a depreciating asset.


Tuff to make money with a $850 payment then gas ⛽, that's what rentals are


----------

